# Food



## Marquela (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi everyone:

I'm new to this site. I have a 4 month old boy named Pochy. He is my first dog (I had cats when I was little). He is the most adorable thing. I would like your recommendations about the food. I started with Science Diet as the breeder told me, but I changed to Eukanuba Lamb and Rice yesterday, since he does not like the Science Diet anymore. Is it normal that the stool changed the color now that I changed the food? Which food would you recommend?

I'll appreciate your answers a lot. Since I'm new to this breed I have a lot of questions which I"ll be posting.

Thanks.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Bella was on Eukanuba until I found out the ingredients (it contains by-products) so I switched her to Innova. This is from a company called Natura that makes all their dog food from human grade products. Here's the website naturapet.com. She was first on the California Natural Puppy because her stomach was a bit sensitive but now she's on the Innova and doing great.

BYW...welcome to the site!!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Hi, i have my dogs on a homecooked diet(which is totally working for me)....but about the stool question...thats totally normal.














sometimes my dogs will have it dark brown or light brown/yellow.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome. I use Purina One lamb and rice and my dogs do very well on it. As you change the food just make sure to do it gradually or your poppy could get loose stools.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki eats Hill's Prescription Diet "canine t/d" small bites. My vet recommended it because I has having a hard time brushing Tiki's teeth when he was a pup. My vet has his own dogs eat it also. He feels it is the best for dogs that are prone to dental problems and I have to admit Tiki's teeth are great; very white and shiny     .... I never brush his teeth though he does have bones and stuff to chew on.
Judi


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the site!  I feed Tuffy Science Diet and we haven't had too many problems with it. He is not very picky though, so I usually don't have problems with him not liking food. But one thing I found, if I mixed a little bit of baby food into his dry kibble he inhales his food.. so whenever he is picking at the kibble I just add a little bit of the baby food and it's gone in seconds. On the poop thing, when I started feeding Tuffy some baby food his stool changed color just a little bit.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

what kind of baby food do you mix. Bella likes her food but I would like to add a little flavor to it. I've heard of sweet potato baby food but are there any others that I shouldn't feed?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome! I also feed Lexi Innova. The pieces are a little bigger though so your puppy might have problems chewing. The pieces are flat and triangle shaped so it might not be a problem.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Oct 18 2004, 10:41 AM
> *what kind of baby food do you mix.  Bella likes her food but I would like to add a little flavor to it.  I've heard of sweet potato baby food but are there any others that I shouldn't feed?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12349*


[/QUOTE]

I use the Turkey & Turkey Gravy baby food from Gerber mostly because it's not colored like some of the others (the sweet potatoes turned Tuffy's facial hair orange and was hard to wash out).. He loves it, when he hears me opening the jar he goes nuts! :lol: I have tried green beans, sweet potatoes, papaya, chicken and chicken gravy, lamb and lamb gravy, and beef and beef gravy and he's loved them all. I just make sure that the food doesn't have any broccoli, garlic, onion or grapes.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Welcome!

This is a GREAT topic, this is something that I've been wanting to ask, Snowy is a very and I mean very picky eater, my husband say he is just too "finickie" (spelling????







) He used to eat IAMS, for puppies, that is the one the vet recommended, and in he was eating fine, but then he started eating less and less, so we change the brand, now we fed him Purina One, (for puppies also) and he like it the first day and then again, started eating less and less. The Vet said solid food is the best for his teeth, so I have not mixed with other stuff. Last wk I try to wet his food with some chicken soup but he did not like it either.


How much is ok and how much is too little??? Our Vet said that he should eat about 1/4 of cup of food 3 times a day, most of the time he ate just one, if we are very lucky one and a half or 2, I dont know what else to do for him to eat. 

Both my husband and I work full time so we dont have time to cook a extra meal for the dog.

Any suggestions??? is that enough food??? HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SNOWY_@Oct 18 2004, 12:38 PM
> *Welcome!
> 
> This is a GREAT topic, this is something that I've been wanting to ask, Snowy is a very and I mean very picky eater, my husband say he is just too "finickie" (spelling????
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Go according to what it says on the package. How old is your puppy? Lexi started getting feed twice a day at around 5 months.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SNOWY_@Oct 18 2004, 01:38 PM
> *Welcome!
> 
> This is a GREAT topic, this is something that I've been wanting to ask, Snowy is a very and I mean very picky eater, my husband say he is just too "finickie" (spelling????
> ...


[/QUOTE]

My Catcher loves the Royal Canin small breed puppy kibble. It is teeny tiny triangular shaped pieces... nice and small for a small baby. It smells so good, I'm tempted to take a bite myself!









IMHO I would stay away from any food that has by-products or any ingredients that you have never heard of such as a lot of fillers. 

Innova that Lexi's Mom mentioned is also a fabulous brand but they don't have a puppy food for small breeds so I'm going to wait until Catcher is on regular food before switching to Innova.

I don't believe there is a brand sold in grocery stores that does not have by-products. Seems "odd" but IMHO the grocery store is not the place to buy dog food.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Marquela and Pochy--First off, WARM WELCOMES TO YOU









I feed my babies Bil jacs. It's more expensive than science diet, but, they like it, so I like it. Sometimes they get into their "I dont feel like eating mode." I only feed them twice a day now (they're almost 10 mos). I feed them at around 7-8am and then at 5-6pm. Half a cup each time. If they don't eat after a certain time, then I pick up their food until their next feeding. I like to have them on a schedule. 

As far as by-products, my vet said some by-products aren't bad. For example, if it has bone by-product, it'll have lots of calcium.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

welcome!!

u'll love this site !!

here is another thread that was talked about a couple months ago and we talked about food...

Food Thread

i also listed some "advantages" of holistic food etc and which brands are out there..

hope it helps~ :lol:


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Marquela & Pochy! Welcome









I feed Abby a mixed diet. She has home-made beef/rice/vitamins/nutrients mix made by a state-wide home delivery service here in Queensland, Australia. They also have a chicken/rice/vitamins/nutrients mix which I will be trying next time. I mix that usually with some sort of baby food. Usually a pea & potato one, and a little pumpkin & potato mix. Abby loves this. She eats this wet combination twice a day - morning and night. For lunch, she has dry puppy biscuits. I was feeding her all wet food when she was younger because she had no teeth, but since growing some teeth she likes this better. The dry food is Lucky Dog Puppy food at the moment. This is the brand that the breeder was using for her, so I bought it before I got her (a big 3kg bag of it!). As soon as she has finished this bag, I am going to put her on Eukanuba, Iams or Science Diet - still researching cos I have plenty of time! LOL

My vet recommended something like Eukanuba to be given once a day to the pup. Reason being that it is rich in nutrients. That way, you can chose what to give her at her other meals and (within reason of course) not be overly concerned... ie I preferred to feed Abby a home-made meal as opposed to tinned food, so feeding her something like Eukanuba ensures that she gets everything she needs. 

The only tinned food I like (that I have tried) is an Australian brand called Nature's Gift. This food is made of human-grade foods and, from my research, appears to be quite good for them. 

The products out there are limitless, I guess you just have to find one that you feel is right for your baby and that they like! The way I see it, if you supplement one meal a day with a high quality, high nutrient dry food then you can play a bit with the wet food until you find something you are happy with.

Good Luck!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sunshine you're sooo lucky you can get food delivered!!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 20 2004, 08:54 AM
> *sunshine you're sooo lucky you can get food delivered!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12636*


[/QUOTE]

I know! It's awesome! It costs around $AU5 (I think that's about $2-$3 American)for the food (that's for a 2 Litre tub of it) and free delivery. A 2L tub lasts Abby 3-4 weeks ($5 for a month of food is AWESOME!)

The best thing is, when you find what your puppy likes, and how often they need it - you place an order and say that you want it delivered every month or every two weeks or however often you need it. You just remember the day and leave your money out (and an esky if you won't be home) and come home to healthy home-cooked meals for your baby!!







Then all I do is break it down into daily amounts and freeze it in separate little bags. I take a new bag out each day! 

It's cheaper too because you recycle your containers - you pay 50c extra on your first order and then just more or less exchange containers each time. You can get up to like 5kg containers (of course however many you want) which is great for my mum cos she has two large dogs. As long as you are in the areas that they deliver to there's no worries! Mum is in a coastal town about 1/2 hour away, so she gets her delivered to my place and all is well!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

geez, i know we definitely spend a lot of money on the dogs just for meat and stuff. like gruffi eats at least a pound of meat every day. we usually wait till the chicken is 99 cents a pound...and then we'll buy A LOT. we stock the outside freezer(which is only for meat and 1/2 shelf is of ice cream. lol) and we go shopping like once a month doing that. we eat their meat too...so i have no idea how much we really spend on them. it's definitely more than $5 a month though. <_< 

whats an esky? do you leave your money on your doorstep? OH, is an esky a cooler? its sooo weird how you speak english...but you say words that i have no idea about. and this has nothing to do with anything----have you ever pet a koala? i always thought they were the cutest things.







well, their hands freak me out a little...but they're still cute.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 21 2004, 08:36 AM
> *geez, i know we definitely spend a lot of money on the dogs just for meat and stuff.  like gruffi eats at least a pound of meat every day.  we usually wait till the chicken is 99 cents a pound...and then we'll buy A LOT.  we stock the outside freezer(which is only for meat and 1/2 shelf is of ice cream.  lol)  and we go shopping like once a month doing that.  we eat their meat too...so i have no idea how much we really spend on them.  it's definitely more than $5 a month though.  <_<
> 
> whats an esky?  do you leave your money on your doorstep?  OH, is an esky a cooler?  its sooo weird how you speak english...but you say words that i have no idea about.  and this has nothing to do with anything----have you ever pet a koala?  i always thought they were the cutest things.
> ...


[/QUOTE]








Sorry, I forget that I speak "Aussie"!!! Yeah an esky is a cooler. As I was reading your message I thought, oh no, what else do you call an esky???? Then you said cooler - so you made it easier for me!! LOL 

Yeah I usually just leave my money in a little plastic pocket on the doorstep with the empty containers. I put it in the containers sometimes, but it's usually just easier to leave it out where the delivery guy can see it, and just weigh it down with a rock or something so it doesn't fly away!

I'm assuming it will get more expensive to feed her as she gets older - she's only 12 weeks old! LOL (Oh and she had her shot today.. didn't even make a noise! Good little baby!!







)

 HA HA Yeah I have pet a koala before - but only at a nature park. You wouldn't pat one in the wild - they'd rip you to shreds with those claws.







They are adorable. The baby ones are really soft and fluffy like our babies







, but the adult ones have hair that feels like wire - my guess is to keep out the wet etc. It's funny cos we are always asked if we have koalas in our back yard and stuff. The truth is, if you found one in your back yard, you'd stay well away from it and call someone to come and take it back to the bush! And with kangaroos, again, beautiful animals - but those hind legs are powerful. They could rip your stomach open in one go too! You only ever pet those in nature parks too!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

HI everyone i went out yesterday after reading the formum








and got the innova food for Chico and he LOVES it! he was on life abundance which is another holstic food but it had beet pulp in it and u read that might add to the tear staining it was 13.99 a 6.5 pound bag ,is that average? thanks and again i live this forum so friendly







~ Denise


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Oct 21 2004, 08:29 PM
> * HA HA Yeah I have pet a koala before - but only at a nature park. You wouldn't pat one in the wild - they'd rip you to shreds with those claws.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

yes~ haha ur right! i rmember when i was able to hold a koala at a park (im the one who grew up in Brisbane~) and those claws !!! they dug into me !! and i was only 8 years old!!

they are so cute but their claws !!!! h34r: 

and yes, kangaroos are so cute but the big adult ones are so scarey when u see them fight...

but my jongee is a kangaroo plus rabbit coz she always bounces, hops around the house when she runs.. :lol:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Oct 22 2004, 06:23 AM
> *HI everyone i went out yesterday after reading the formum
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I pay $11.99 for the smaller bag of Puppy Innova (I think it is the 6.5 lb) in IA. Make sure you only feed the recommend amount each day. It is a high calorie food so if you feed to much your furbaby can become overweight.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

LOL, you guys are soo funny. yeah, when i first read "esky" i was thinking what could it be?? and i was either thinking a cooler or a little refridgerator. 

when i was growing up i thought it would be cool to work with baby animals like koalas and monkies. but then i heard horror stories about how they'll hurt someone who took care of them. and that freaks me out. lol. 

i took an anthropology class where they have the baby koala and they had to weigh her, so they gave her a little toy teddy bear and she hugged it while they weighed her. sooo cute! and then i saw a video about this little monkey and how he had the same intelligence level as a human baby (i'm not sure until what age...i'm thinking it was either 6 months or 2 yrs old). like they had the monkey playing with a little human baby, with blocks and stuff. it was really neat.


Denise and Chico

about the price of dog food....i have no idea. i remember we used to buy those super large bags of nutro max puppy for around 18.99. but i heard innova was more expensive. i hope someone can answer your question.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> > HI everyone i went out yesterday after reading the formum
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ladee_sarah (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm probably the least pedantic when it come to Javier, he's spoiled to bits but we don't feed him any of the special natural foods or stuff from the vet either.

He's currently eating Pedigree Puppy which we can buy quite easily in the supermarket here and was easiest for us since that's what he was eating with the litter. We also give him (and the cat) a dish of lactose free milk in the morning which he loves although his face ends up covered in it. On top of that he gets a Friskies Chew-up (also, your basic from the pet food section of the supermarket item) which is rawhide and that keeps his teeth lovely and he loves them!

Here's where everyone will tut tut me: when we first got him he was on three meals a day and because we couldn't be with him 24/7 we just gave him a mound of biscuits. This hasn't been a problem for us (except creating a bit of a set back in the toilet training department) because he doesn't guts his food - just a nibble when he feels a bit peckish.

Something to keep in mind, puppies are generally picky and often go off their food when they are first brought to their new home.

DISCLAIMER - I'm sounding like a bit of an expert, I'm not, Javier is my first and only dog, I've only had him for almost three months


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ladee_sarah_@Oct 25 2004, 02:29 AM
> *I'm probably the least pedantic when it come to Javier, he's spoiled to bits but we don't feed him any of the special natural foods or stuff from the vet either.
> 
> He's currently eating Pedigree Puppy which we can buy quite easily in the supermarket here and was easiest for us since that's what he was eating with the litter. We also give him (and the cat) a dish of lactose free milk in the morning which he loves although his face ends up covered in it. On top of that he gets a Friskies Chew-up (also, your basic from the pet food section of the supermarket item) which is rawhide and that keeps his teeth lovely and he loves them!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I am not an expert by ANY means...and there are lots of opinions about food on here...and I am not as knowlegeable nor as particular about what I feed my pets as some-BUT...I have heard much bad stuff about Pedigree. We were feeding it to our outside dogs...our trainer said it was bad...as well as several people on here and MO-(although on MO we could just talk about ingredients, not names







) Anyway-we switched the outside dogs to Walmart brand Lamb and Rice. It was about the same price and a much better food-we saw a HUGE difference in their coats and waste. Supposedly, Pedigree has mostly corn filler. Not good for them. Just a heads up. If you are happy with it, and he is healthy-Go For It...just wanted you to know what I had learned...it helped me. I didn't know before.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico+Oct 23 2004, 01:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Hi chico really likes the innova is this food higher in calories than other holstic foods? i will have to take a look atthe bag .since we live in new york i guess it might cost alittle bit more thats ok as long as he loves it 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13009
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was told by the owner of the pet food store that it was high calorie. Not sure how it compares to the other foods, though. Lexi is now on her second bag of food. I've been feeding her 3/4 cup of food per day. She has gained about 0.4 lbs in the last month so I'm cutting back a little bit (2 Tbsp.) of food. She loves the food. She just gobbles it up.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I feed Maxi the pedigree lamb and rice with pieces of white roasted chicken on top he does good with that...Maxi has running stool alot its very rarely hard, last week i took it in to get tested and it was fine that is maxi's stomach since a baby


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Oct 25 2004, 09:44 AM
> *I feed Maxi the pedigree lamb and rice with pieces of white roasted chicken on top he does good with that...Maxi has running stool alot its very rarely hard, last week i took it in to get tested and it was fine that is maxi's stomach since a baby
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13151*


[/QUOTE]

Our outside dogs were like that alot until we switched from pedigree...maybe not for Maxi, but the change worked for us.







But we weren't on lamb and rice pedigree...


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

I've heard this about Pedigree too. The breeder I got Abby from advised me not to feed it to her. She said that it causes them to tear stain quite badly. Whether that's true or not I don't know, I just took her advice. It's a shame though, because Pedigree is so available and I see some of the things they have (like the biscuits with the soft filling and all the puppy things) and I half want to try them. But I stick with what I know! My breeder uses Lucky Dog. This seems good. 

But I use Nature's Gift in the wet food (when I use tinned food - mostly I use the meals I mentioned above) - reason being that for some reason the wet Lucky Dog wet food (especially puppy) is near impossible to find here. I went to about 5 different shops here and couldn't find it. So, I was stuck wondering what to give her - she had no teeth when I got her, so I couldn't just give her the Lucky Dog dry food! I then asked a breeder who owns a local pet shop (she doesn't have a lot of animals though - it is mainly products - every kind you can think of!) and she said to use the Nature's Gift instead, that it wouldn't hurt to change it, just cause a little tummy problem for a couple of days. It worked and she seems to like it!


----------



## ladee_sarah (Jul 14, 2004)

That's interesting, I'll have to talk to out vet. The only reason Javier is on Pedigree is because that's what our friend whom we got him from was feeding the litter. He does tear stain quite badly too although wiping under his eyes with a wet cloth every two days-ish keeps it under control


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I found this site that has the ingredients of common dog food.... it doesn't have a lot of the premium brands but it does contain a lot of very popular brands. Most have just awful ingredients including corn and meat by products and BHA and BHT.

http://www.feedmypet.com/dog-food-comparison.html


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom_@Oct 25 2004, 07:48 PM
> *I found this site that has the ingredients of common dog food.... it doesn't have a lot of the premium brands but it does contain a lot of very popular brands. Most have just awful ingredients including corn and meat by products and BHA and BHT.
> 
> http://www.feedmypet.com/dog-food-comparison.html
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13241*


[/QUOTE]


So the Flint River is best in that list b/c nothing is listed in red?
How do some of the other brands that people suggest on here rate? Both mine were on that list with red. Purina pro plan and science diet. How about the Innova? Nutro etc. Just wondering if you had compared.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

when i got sprite, the lady who had her was feeding her bil-jac and baby food. and whenever i would talk to her or the vet...they told me the best food is something that you CANT buy in the supermarket. i used to feed nutro max puppy to all three---and sprite and ellie had REALLY REALLY bad tearstains. now they're on human homecooked food---no tearstains. you can even see in some of the pics on dogster how the pink area is growing out and its just about gone.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 26 2004, 08:35 AM
> *when i got sprite, the lady who had her was feeding her bil-jac and baby food.  and whenever i would talk to her or the vet...they told me the best food is something that you CANT buy in the supermarket.  i used to feed nutro max puppy to all three---and sprite and ellie had REALLY REALLY bad tearstains.  now they're on human homecooked food---no tearstains.  you can even see in some of the pics on dogster how the pink area is growing out and its just about gone.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Cathy what do you think about the innova food ? it is all natural holstic food do you think there wont be tearstaining with that? Or do you cook for your pups? ~ Denise


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i have no idea about dog food. i honestly dont like it just from what i've read about it, you know? i dont know about innova---but most dog food will just get rendered meat (which is meat that humans shouldn't eat), cook that at high temperature, and then just spray on the vitamins. i've written before in the other food sections that you should get a cup of the dog food, add warm water, let it sit and see what floats up. nutro max puppy(which is supposedly good food) had hair and fur in it. it was really gross. 

i had a school counselor that was a dog trainer for a long time and had his dogs on homecooked diet, he was like "do that test and come back next week and tell me what you find". i went back the next week and he was like "they use whatever is left over---like cow skin...with hair". 

i've also heard, when i was in a pet first aid class, that vets will put a dog to sleep, and ifyou dont take the dog--they'll sell the body to dog food companies.







i have no real facts about it---but in the homecooked diet books--they say the same thing. 

so far the dogs have been on homecooked food for almost a year and there havent been any problems(except for a few weeks ago that i kept giving the dogs sweet potato and they were sick--totally my fault). 


my point is that a lot of people are talking about tearstains, and mine havent had any tearstains since i put them on homecooked food. i dont wash their face everyday (my mom might use a damp cloth of water a couple times a week), i dont use whitening shampoo, i hate the use of chemicals near their eyes, and they only drink crystal geyser water or arrowhead. 

and i know the staining wasnt from teething because sprite had it when she was 2 years old, you know? check out my dogster page, i have a close up of sprites eyes. and my avatar on here shows sprites eyes when she had really bad tearing.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Well Caesar eats the Science Diet, we started him off with the puppy original formula, and he seemed to not want to eat it after awhile, so I bought the lamb and rice puppy science diet, he ate that some, but not for long, so I went back to the original puppy science diet and that is what he is still on. Its kind of funny if he starts otu with the original then he will eat some of the lamb, but he wont eat the lamb first, I guess he doesnt like it as much. (I still have part of the lamb and rice bag, so I mix some of that with his puppy original formula). He was on a kick when he wouldnt eat dry food for just a few days, thankgoodness that didnt last long.  Otherwise Id still have to boil and blend carrots to pour over his food and he would get orange all over his little mouth hair.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I found this website Halo purely for pets

Their food is a stew like.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a link to definitions of common dog food ingredients:

http://www.woofsports.com/aafco.htm

It will make you become a label reader for sure!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

ok i get it but innova is a human grade all natural food does that mean its like homecooked food?


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I feed Bella Innova and I'm very happy with it. I used to feed her Eukanuba until I read the ingredients. Innova has great ingredients so I'm sticking to this company. Here's their website www.naturapet.com. You can compare dog food in this site too.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

innova says that they use human-quality food(no animal by-products). so it would be better to eat that than kibbles n bits, you know?

homecooked food is cooking the chicken and rice...and thats what they eat. 

the dog food--they bake it different so they get the kibble, you know? so it isnt like homecooked food...but it uses good quality food.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Oct 25 2004, 09:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the Flint River is best in that list b/c nothing is listed in red?
How do some of the other brands that people suggest on here rate? Both mine were on that list with red. Purina pro plan and science diet. How about the Innova? Nutro etc. Just wondering if you had compared.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13248
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think the list was prepared by the site that sells the Flint River brand so they only listed the bad stuff and none of the brands that are similar in quality to Flint River. Those on the list are common brands that have the big ad budgets and well-known names but the ingredients are awful. I personally love Innova's ingredients but they don't have a small breed version. Once Catcher is older I'm going to try him on it. And Kallie doesn't like it at all, unfortunately. I'm going to keep trying with her...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 26 2004, 02:04 PM
> *Here's a link to definitions of common dog food ingredients:
> 
> http://www.woofsports.com/aafco.htm
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info.... BTW, I went to the site you recommended and they have a dog barking sound on the site........ my Kallie went crazy when she heard that dog in my computer!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

you guys should check out the wellness food at www.oldmotherhubbard.com, this is uspposed to be one of the best foods out there are their is no corn, by products or corn, chicken, meat meal... everything is ntaural as can be for dog food. I ordered the Wellness Lite wihch is a new product because my yorkies are becoming chubby. Maya is still on puppy food which is chicken soup for the pet lovers soul but in 2 months I will start giving her the wellness. The fish and sweet potato is supposed to be the best. I have done a lot of research on food and the ingredients of wellness seem great to me


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676_@Oct 27 2004, 01:14 AM
> *you guys should check out the wellness food at www.oldmotherhubbard.com, this is uspposed to be one of the best foods out there are their is no corn, by products or corn, chicken, meat meal... everything is ntaural as can be for dog food. I ordered the Wellness Lite wihch is a new product because my yorkies are becoming chubby. Maya is still on puppy food which is chicken soup for the pet lovers soul but in 2 months I will start giving her the wellness. The fish and sweet potato is supposed to be the best. I have done a lot of research on food and the ingredients of wellness seem great to me
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13406*


[/QUOTE]

ooo i feed my baby wellness too..i switched to wellness from eukanuba coz my breeder was giving her eukanuba ..i give her the puppy one that has fish in it but ewwww my room smells of fish and jongee's breath smells like fish too..i cant wait till she gets off this fish puppy food and feed her a different ingredient..the smell is kinda bad..

even one of my friend told me my room smells and it was the fishy dogfood smell coz i leave her food out all day h34r: 

but yes wellness is very good.. :lol:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Nov 4 2004, 08:16 PM
> *Has anyone heard of Riplee's Ranch food?  In particular their super-premium gold label blend Lamb and Rice.  Every once in awhile I like to switch their food, that way if one product is devoid in one thing, they get it from another brand.  I try and feed them what I think is the best possible, Innova, Candidae, Wellness, Timber Wolf, etc. I am trying to keep away from foods where the energy source comes from grain and not meat protein.  One reason I stopped feeding Wellness because of the amount of grain in the food.  Have tried doing the BARF for them, but it is hard to keep them on it if we travel or have someone look after them and also worried that I would not make the proper ratio for them so back to the dry food.  They also get their share of raw veggies and fruit too!  I even found some biscuits that are grain free - made from chickpea flour.
> 
> Oops I am rambling LOL  I tend to do that times.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I just looked at their products on their website and I think wellness is better, this is just my opinion. Their products contain chicken Meal which isnt the "best." Wellness doesnt have any meal or by products.

1) Original Formula Dog Food - For All Life Stages
Chicken Meal, Ground Corn, Brewers Rice, Chicken Fat
Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, Citric Acid and Rosemary Extract
Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (MIN.) 26.0%, Crude Fat (MIN.) 16.0%, Crude Fiber (MAX.) 3.0%, Moisture (MAX.) 10.0%.

2) Gold Label Dog Food - For All Life Stages
Lamb Meal, Brewers Rice, Rice Flour, Ground Oats, Chicken Fat 
Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, Citric Acid and Rosemary Extract
Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (MIN.) 21.0%, Crude Fat (MIN.) 12.0%, Crude Fiber (MAX.) 5.0%, Moisture (MAX.) 10.0%.

3) Formula 20-8 Dog Food - For Maintenance
Poultry Meal, Broken Rice, Ground Corn, Ground Wheat, Rice Bran, Dehulled Oats, Chicken Fat Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, Citric Acid and Rosemary Extract
Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (MIN.) 20.0%, Crude Fat (MIN.) 8.0%, Crude Fiber (MAX.) 7.0%, Moisture (MAX.) 10.0%.

4) Formula 24-14 Dog - For All Life Stages
Lamb Meal, Poultry Meal, Broken Rice, Ground Corn, Ground Wheat, Chicken Fat
Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, Citric Acid and Rosemary Extract
Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (MIN.) 24.0%, Crude Fat (MIN.) 14.0%, Crude Fiber (MAX.) 4.0%, Moisture (MAX.) 10.0%.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

yeah malttwo I agree with you about the wellness and have actually just changed my mind about switching them from chicken soup to that. I dont like that the second ingredient is brown rice! I love the ingredients but they need more proteins first. The fish and sweet potato wellness is supposed to be the best but the only reason I wanted the wellness was because of the lite...Right now I feed chicken soup for the pet lovers soul and mine love it. I was re-looking at the ingredients tonight and I really like them. I am really happy with this food, there isnt a starch ingredient until 5th...Chicken, turkey,chicken meal, turkey meal, brown rice.....etc...

Chicken/turkey/lamb meal etc. all have ash in them but in a high quality food their is very little ash and it really isnt bad for them. In foods like Iams, pro plan etc. they have high ask levels as well as using byproducts but thats a different story. I saw how natura explained ash, it was funny







...go to www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com, they explain some things about ingredients. Until I found a comparable or better food I will keep mine on this. My little yorkie is supposed to be 2.8 pounds but she is almost 4 now because she has gotten really chubby (she has a very small frame) so the vet told me I should just give all of my babies a morning and nighttime meal and they will learn to eat. Free feeding them after they are a puppy promotes them to be heavy. I didnt realize how much they ate because I never wanted to deprive them but especially for my little yorkie who has a luxating patella it is important that I keep her at her optimal weight so her knees dont have any unneccsary pressure which could worsen them. I guess I will just have to wait for chicken soup to get a light because I agree that after reading the ingredients in wellness their are too many starch fillers (not that they are bad) just I would like more meats...


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Timberwolf is another really good brand:
http://www.timberwolforganics.com/

I thought it was an awesome food, smelled good coming out of the bag, but when I read the caloric content I stopped feeding it. I was afraid my neutered little house boy would get too fat, it is made for working or high energy dogs.

Solid Gold has a new one out; Just a Wee Bit:
http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/products/sh...?id=68&code=140
that I may try next.

Another food to look into for those that want to "home cook" for your dog is by the Honest Kitchen:
http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/
I made it into a "loaf" by adding a jar of baby meat, an egg, and a jar of baby applesauce or sweet potato or other veg. It is the best! It was the ONLY food my sick Oliver could keep down the last year of his life--he thrived on it!

Since I am busy giving out websites I may as well give out a few more:

www.sitstay.com
I get the best quality doggy treats and also Prairie brand food (another excellent brand to look into)


www.waggintails.com 
You can order most brands of food out there, also gives you ingredient lists and reviews

http://www.bullysticks.com/
The place to go to get Vanilla Flavored cow ears (my dogs everyday chew--makes their breath smell great)

http://www.itty-bittydogstore.com/
they have the most wonderful Vanilla Chews that are my dogs "special" treat---they are the best! They smell very sweet after they chew on these. I buy them in bags of 20 but have to resist the urge to give them too often.

http://www.petdiets.com/
for anyone who is interested in home cooking they can consult with them, they also have a dog food calculator that more accurately gives you info on how much to feed based on the food and your dogs weight and age.

And if you have a problem child like I used to, UC Davis has a nutrition consult service (your vet requests it), that is available. Lots of info on their site as well:

http://www.vmth.ucdavis.edu/vmth/services/.../nutrition.html

Quincymom


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

We were talking about Flint River Ranch food on the SM and I ordered a sample and it arrived yesterday. Oh My Goodness!! My babies went totally nuts for it. It is really impressive food. It is not in perfectly formed pieces. It is just broken up in to all sizes. They say the larger sizes are good for their teeth and the small size starts digesting quickly. A small booklet came with it explaining all about it. The booklet says it is for both puppies and adults.

But for me, the main thing was the way Kallie went for it. With all of her other food, she will eat it but not get excited about it. I put her regular food in one hand (Royal Canin Light) and this in the other and she went for the Flint every time. She had such a spark in her eye over this food! And I have tried all the other brands for her---every premium and human grade ever made... The pet food store here gave me small samples of just about everthing in the store.

The weird thing though is that it is not sold in stores. It is sold through independent distributors and it is sent to your home. This is sort of weird to me as I would rather get it at a store, but they say it is fresher this way. It is pretty much made to order and always fresh.

SO, has anyone had experience with this food.... As wonderful as it seems, I am a little leary to buy something without the backing of a store that I trust (we have a small pet boutique here that specializes in the very best dog food.). 

Here's the link to their site: http://www.flintriver.com/


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom_@Nov 7 2004, 10:00 AM
> *We were talking about Flint River Ranch food on the SM and I ordered a sample and it arrived yesterday. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15265*


[/QUOTE]

oh, i thought the sample was free....







do you think its worth the 5 dollars and try it out?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Nov 7 2004, 12:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, i thought the sample was free....







do you think its worth the 5 dollars and try it out?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15279
[/B][/QUOTE]
Better to get the sample then to buy the whole bag and find that your baby hates it! LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Nov 7 2004, 01:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Better to get the sample then to buy the whole bag and find that your baby hates it! LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15282
[/B][/QUOTE]

The small bag was free but I ordered the $5 sample pack today, which includes samples of a variety of products.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I wouldnt be leary if they dont sell it in stores, it just would probably be inconvenient to buy, and in the incident that it could be back ordered you would be taking that chance. I knwo someone who used to feed flint river and she switched to wellness and now is probably going to switch to the chicken soup I mentioned above because it is easier to find in her area. If your baby loves the food and you like the ingredients there is nothing wrong with it. Their is always gonna be a "better" food out their, its up to your discrepency.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

I hope this question falls within this same vein. Coconut will barely eat! She pooped a lot last night. About 4 times. Last night she had a few tiny kibbles, part of a treat, and some water with milk substitute in it. I mixed the milk sub in with the kibble to let it moisten like the breeder said, but she would only eat a few kibbles. She drank some milk this morn. and ate about 4 little kibbles.
I'm concerned she's not eating enough and pooping too much.
She loves her milk sub, but doesn't seem *too* crazy about the kibble. How much should i try to have her eat? I don't want to starve her!
Maybe i'll try a little of the babyfood mixed through?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think this is normal. She is under a lot of stress right now, with leaving the breeders and being in a new place. Give her a few days to adjust. I would stick to what the breeder told you. You can try leaving the food out for her to nibble at, but this will actually make it hard to potty train. You could try feeding her in the morning, lunch and again at night. This way she will get on a schedule for going to the bathroom.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 10 2004, 11:16 AM
> *I think this is normal.  She is under a lot of stress right now, with leaving the breeders and being in a new place.  Give her a few days to adjust.  I would stick to what the breeder told you.  You can try leaving the food out for her to nibble at, but this will actually make it hard to potty train.  You could try feeding her in the morning, lunch and again at night.  This way she will get on a schedule for going to the bathroom.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15757*


[/QUOTE]

Ahhh, thank you, thank you! I was so worried about her. She is under a lot of stress and i hope she does settle in in a few days. She's still asleep on my lap. I guess i should wake her up soon and have her try to eat, then go for a walk!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Give her a some Nutrical to help her with the stress. You can get it at PetCo or PetSmart. It comes in a tube like toothpaste. Give her about a teaspoon of it when she seems stressed. Nutrical

This will also help her from getting hypoglycemia.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 10 2004, 11:36 AM
> *Give her a some Nutrical to help her with the stress.  You can get it at PetCo or PetSmart.  It comes in a tube like toothpaste.  Give her about a teaspoon of it when she seems stressed.  Nutrical
> 
> This will also help her from getting hypoglycemia.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15769*


[/QUOTE]

Oh yeah, i have a tube of that. The breeder sent me home with it and said to give it to her twice a day. Also they told me to give her Karo syrup and call them right away, if she seems lethargic and shakey and stuff.
They also said that the Nutrical works very well for potty training because they love the taste so much. Haha, she said her little maltese can find that tube and bring it to her no matter where she hides it!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi got ahold of my tube of Nutrical a month ago and thought it was a chew toy. There were littl holes all over it from her teeth. I had to throw it away because it kept leaking all over.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I gave Nutrical to Bella twice a day too until she was over 3lbs. She's 4lbs now so I only give it to her if she has not eaten that much that day...and only a little bit.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Nov 10 2004, 11:21 AM
> *Ahhh, thank you, thank you! I was so worried about her. She is under a lot of stress and i hope she does settle in in a few days. She's still asleep on my lap. I guess i should wake her up soon and have her try to eat, then go for a walk!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15759*


[/QUOTE]

babycoconut, one thing that might help....... 
When I first got Catcher he wasn't too much of an eater either. I would then put him in my lap and put some kibble in my hand and he would gobble it up. It was so sweet and it was a bonding thing for us. I did this off an on as needed for a couple months. Now that he is 7 months old, he is a really good eater and I don't have to do it anymore... 

My baby is growing up!!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom+Nov 10 2004, 05:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


babycoconut, one thing that might help....... 
When I first got Catcher he wasn't too much of an eater either. I would then put him in my lap and put some kibble in my hand and he would gobble it up. It was so sweet and it was a bonding thing for us. I did this off an on as needed for a couple months. Now that he is 7 months old, he is a really good eater and I don't have to do it anymore... 

My baby is growing up!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15868
[/B][/QUOTE]
sher , i LOVE that picture of catcher it is so cute! ~ Denise


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Nov 10 2004, 06:52 PM
> *sher , i LOVE that picture of catcher it is so cute! ~ Denise
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much! 

He had just been groomed. He's a happy guy... always "smiling". But the groomer didn't do too well. She and I had discussed giving him a "visor" cut ... sort of like bangs. Then we also discussed maybe putting it in a top knot... it needed something because it was getting long... Well, she did both!... cut the front part real short and then pulled up the middle... very weird and I hate it!!









I took the rubber band out and now he looks like a wild man... the hair on his head is now sticking straight up.... :lol: Can't wait to get him in a cut that works for him....


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

> babycoconut, one thing that might help.......
> When I first got Catcher he wasn't too much of an eater either. I would then put him in my lap and put some kibble in my hand and he would gobble it up. It was so sweet and it was a bonding thing for us. I did this off an on as needed for a couple months. Now that he is 7 months old, he is a really good eater and I don't have to do it anymore...
> 
> My baby is growing up!!
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]
Awww, was your baby crazy, too?! hahaha. Coconut is sooo funny and energetic! I really can't keep up with her sometimes!
I actually hand fed last evening and this morning, and last evening she ate about 3 tiny, tiny kibbles and this morning she didn't want anything but a bit of milk.. They're about the size of the roundness of your pinkie finger. She just nosed at it and licked my hand. We even tried putting a tiny bit of nutrical rubbed on the kibbles, but she just licked them. I gave her a treat yesterday evening because it seemed to be the only thing she was interested in and i wanted to get *something* in her belly. It was those "Bacon Twists" that are bright red. Well, that was a mistake because it made her runny poo orangey-red and i was so scared of it being a parasite, but now her poo is normal brown the last couple times she went. I think i will be throwing those treats away.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

baby coconut, did your breeder tell you to check her gums every now and then? thats what the person told me--and if they were white, i'd give her karo syrup. 

im glad you're taking care of your new baby!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Nov 11 2004, 08:30 AM
> *QUOTE*


*



babycoconut, one thing that might help....... 
When I first got Catcher he wasn't too much of an eater either. I would then put him in my lap and put some kibble in my hand and he would gobble it up. It was so sweet and it was a bonding thing for us. I did this off an on as needed for a couple months. Now that he is 7 months old, he is a really good eater and I don't have to do it anymore...  

My baby is growing up!! 








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15868

Click to expand...

*[/QUOTE]
Awww, was your baby crazy, too?! hahaha. Coconut is sooo funny and energetic! I really can't keep up with her sometimes!
I actually hand fed last evening and this morning, and last evening she ate about 3 tiny, tiny kibbles and this morning she didn't want anything but a bit of milk.. They're about the size of the roundness of your pinkie finger. She just nosed at it and licked my hand. We even tried putting a tiny bit of nutrical rubbed on the kibbles, but she just licked them. I gave her a treat yesterday evening because it seemed to be the only thing she was interested in and i wanted to get *something* in her belly. It was those "Bacon Twists" that are bright red. Well, that was a mistake because it made her runny poo orangey-red and i was so scared of it being a parasite, but now her poo is normal brown the last couple times she went. I think i will be throwing those treats away.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15965
[/B][/QUOTE]

Try softening her food with a little water. It might be that the food is too hard.

Try to only give her treats with no dyes. Dyes can cause or worsen tear stains. Cheerios are great treats, plus they are pretty cheap for the amount you get.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 11 2004, 09:38 AM
> *baby coconut, did your breeder tell you to check her gums every now and then?  thats what the person told me--and if they were white, i'd give her karo syrup.
> 
> im glad you're taking care of your new baby!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yep, she told me, and i keep checking her and she's all pink!







Thank goodness!
Thanks for the tip, though! You guys are so helpful!









Oh yeah! I forgot about the cheerios! That's a good idea. Actually when we did the food we rubbed a bit of nutrical on it, and put some milk replacer & water on top of that to make it soft.
Ahhh, maybe she's still a little stressed? It is only her 2nd full day. Do you think that could be it? I'll keep on truckin along trying to get her to eat as much as i can.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 11 2004, 09:39 AM
> *Try softening her food with a little water.  It might be that the food is too hard.*


i also read in a book that its not the dog food taste that makes the dog eat it.

its the smell of the dog food that makes them eat it..so adding water to the dog food makes the kibble wet but also it makes the food smell STRONGER so the dog enjoys the food more..

not only for puppies,but it also works for older dogs that dont eat their food..










but be careful and watch their teeth coz it can get stuck in their teeth since its wet..


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you so much everyone! I was just so worried because she's so tiny and only a little over a pound.
I called the breeder yesterday and right away she said hamburg and rice. We made her some yesterday evening and she loved it! She gobbled a bunch down and her stool was a bit "less loose" She also had some for breakfast and she ate quite a bit then, too. We'll see how she does today. I'm planning on adding some of her kibble to the mixture and gradually get her back on doggy food.
Danielle (the breeder) also said that loose stool is somewhat normal for any puppy bacause of stress and just being in a new place. Plus she said that the milk replacer will make her stool softer.
THANK YOU to all of you!!!







I really do appreciate this place with all of you lovely malt lovers!
I'll keep everyone updated on how she's doing!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Nov 11 2004, 09:30 AM
> *QUOTE*


*



babycoconut, one thing that might help....... 
When I first got Catcher he wasn't too much of an eater either. I would then put him in my lap and put some kibble in my hand and he would gobble it up. It was so sweet and it was a bonding thing for us. I did this off an on as needed for a couple months. Now that he is 7 months old, he is a really good eater and I don't have to do it anymore...  

My baby is growing up!! 








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15868

Click to expand...

*[/QUOTE]
Awww, was your baby crazy, too?! hahaha. Coconut is sooo funny and energetic! I really can't keep up with her sometimes!
I actually hand fed last evening and this morning, and last evening she ate about 3 tiny, tiny kibbles and this morning she didn't want anything but a bit of milk.. They're about the size of the roundness of your pinkie finger. She just nosed at it and licked my hand. We even tried putting a tiny bit of nutrical rubbed on the kibbles, but she just licked them. I gave her a treat yesterday evening because it seemed to be the only thing she was interested in and i wanted to get *something* in her belly. It was those "Bacon Twists" that are bright red. Well, that was a mistake because it made her runny poo orangey-red and i was so scared of it being a parasite, but now her poo is normal brown the last couple times she went. I think i will be throwing those treats away.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15965
[/B][/QUOTE]

Since she is so small maybe her food is too large for her. I use the Royal Canin small breed formula for Catacher and the pieces are very tiny little triangles. I'm not wild about the Royal Canin brand... not terrible...but there are lots that are better ... but Catcher loves it and I do love the tiny pieces for him. I don't know of any better food that has such tiny pieces.... if anyone does... let me know...


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

That's a good idea! I think i'm gonna go look for some different food tonight. We really have to get her weaned from the hamburg and rice to a dog food. She most likely needs more nutrients than what hamburg can give her. We added some kibble to the hamburg and she ate some today.
If i'm going to find some good food for her tonight, how should i go about weaning her? Just add a little more new to the old every time she eats, or should i do it over a couple of days?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Nov 13 2004, 02:11 PM
> *That's a good idea! I think i'm gonna go look for some different food tonight. We really have to get her weaned from the hamburg and rice to a dog food. She most likely needs more nutrients than what hamburg can give her. We added some kibble to the hamburg and she ate some today.
> If i'm going to find some good food for her tonight, how should i go about weaning her? Just add a little more new to the old every time she eats, or should i do it over a couple of days?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16267*


[/QUOTE]

I've always read that new food should be introduced slowly, over two weeks. Both of my babies have very strong stomachs and I can add new stuff in a day or so and they have no problems at all. But with your new baby, you do need to be careful. In my town there is a pet boutique that has all sorts of wonderful dog food and they have sample packs. When I was looking for a food for Kallie, they gave me about 5 different kinds to take home. I tried them all by giving her a couple kibbles to see if she would eat them. Is there a way you could get some samples. Do check out Royal Canin Small Breed Mini because of the tiny, flat shape of the kibble. And it smells really good... I think she would like it.... Yum Yum!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I found some new food tonight that I'm real pleased with. It is called "*Newman's Own Organics - Premium Dog Food".* It's from Paul Newman's food line. Here is what the package says: "Our chicken is from Bell & Evans. That means hormone-free, vegetarian-fed chickens from the heart of Pennsylvania Dutch Country. No antibiotics, no steroids." The first few ingredients are: Chicken, Organic Barley, Organic Rice, Organic Milo (what's that?), Organic Oats, Organic Ground Flax Seed, Chicken Meal, Organic Brown Rice, Chicken Fat, Organic Carrots, Organic Potatoes. Yum Yum!!

Kallie, who is very picky, loved it right away. The pieces are flat triangles. It says it is an "Adult Formula" but it gives feeding instructions for puppies; however, I think I'll keep Catcher on puppy food until he's a year old. 

Anyway, you may want to try this.... I got it at Earth Fare, which is a chain of "healthy grocery stores".


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Ahhh, Newman's Own! I didn't know he made dog food! Cool. You know, Coconut actually did start eating her kibble! Not a WHOLE lot, but enough, it seems. Thank goodness. But if she starts acting funny about her food again, i've written some things down from this thread. I was soaking the the food in the milk replacer, and i've started for the past few days soaking it in plain water, and she seems to like it.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy used to go through periods where he wouldn't eat for 1-2 days and then he'd totally chow down on others. I finally just started feeding him twice a day and he'd eat both times and he'd eat everything. My secret trick to get him to eat (not that I really need one, he's a little piglet) is to mix in a spoonful of baby food.. He can't resist his dry kibble when I do that. Good luck with Coco!


----------



## babygirl (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm feeding Nutro puppy and the girls seem to like it. I plan to do a little more research on it though before buying anymore. I'm using it because that's what their breeder was using for them. Anyone here using it?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Dec 29 2004, 02:20 PM
> *I am just trying out the Innova EVO on Casper.  The fat content is high 22%, he could use some fat
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Let me know how the EVO is. I was thinking of trying it.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I just bought Brink some Chicken Soup food tonight..he LOVED the kibble.







I also got some of the canned to mix with it...but honestly, he seemed to like the kibble better..so I may take that back, or save it for occasional treats or something. I found it for a REALLY good price at a very small pet supply store in the town where my husband works. I was SO excited. Much cheaper than the online price!!!! I hope he likes it tomorrow as much as he did tonight!


----------

